# pregnancy from 1 day before O



## abrwilliams (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my cover line this morning, so I am 3 DPO. We BD'd the day before O. Unfortunately that was the only day in the fertile window we hit. I was wondering what success stories there are from 1 day before O. I looked back at the chart from the month I got pg with DS and we hit 3 days before and 1 day before, so I am hopeful.


----------



## Oceanspray (Nov 20, 2014)

With average to healthy sperm, that is a good time to attempt fertilisation. It is best to have the sperm ready waiting for the egg, as they have a much longer life than the egg does.


----------

